

Focus: an editor theme for focussing on content - robmil
https://github.com/sindresorhus/focus

======
tikhonj
I think this would be neat as a command rather than having it on all the time.
So you would have a keystroke that turns it on and off. Perhaps it could even
be on by default.

I bet something like that would be very easy to hack into Emacs on top of its
new built-in color theme support. It shouldn't be difficult for other editors
either.

~~~
C0d3r
Here you go: <https://coderwall.com/p/zwftfa>

------
bengillies
I've often thought that something like this is what's missing from the various
online Markdown editors that exist. Many of them have some way of quickly
previewing what you've written, which is important, but some sort of content-
focussed approach like this seems like it would also be a good idea.

~~~
zpao
Have you seen <http://www.iawriter.com/mac/> ?

------
ubercow13
I wouldn't say it works perfectly for latex, I can't see any of my equations.
They're the most important bits.

~~~
adestefan
The example even shows this issue; \LaTex, \TeX, and \LaTeXe are all part of
the content of that paragraph.

~~~
mofle
Author here. I've never used LaTeX before. It was just suggested to me that it
worked fine. If you open an issue about it with some specifics on what's not
working, I'll make sure to look into it.

~~~
adestefan
Done. I went to do it last night, but I couldn't remember my github password.

------
benatkin
Why do projects have such pretentious names? Just today "Draft" and "Focus",
both of which do almost nothing, were announced. _sigh_

That said I think a mode would be better, and that the unimportant stuff
shouldn't be quite so much harder to read.

~~~
nathanb
I know, right? Why would I use a theme that gives me eyestrain when I need to
debug my HTML?

------
pupppet
Doggonit I suggested this back in Feb in the Sublime Text forum-
[http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=111...](http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11101)

------
pgsch
There is a problem with spanish accents like "&oacute;" in HTML

